# 2360 Long Service Manual



## Carolinablue (Mar 11, 2011)

Hi, anyone have an idea where I might could download a service manual for free for a 2360 Long. I've googled it, but don't seem to be able to find the right spot. My income is limited so I've really got to pinch, which I'm sure a lot of us have to do these days.
Thanks


----------

